
Checking Notepad++: five years later - PVS-Studio
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0511/
======
russellbeattie
Seriously, how do C/C++ developers ever get anything done with so much memory
and pointer maintenance? A canonical "hello world" C program is basically an
exploit waiting to happen, let alone 95,000 lines of open source editor code
(relying on god knows how much library code...). I'd be terrified of releasing
anything.

